# Blackpowder Old?



## fish30523 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have some black powder that is old does this stuff have an effective age? does it ignite slower with age just curious.


----------



## clint1948 (Oct 10, 2012)

If it is true BP and has been kept dry, it should be fine.  I have some I bought in the 70's that I would not hesitate to use.

Clint


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 10, 2012)

no shelf life when stored properly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2012)

As long as it hasn't gotten damp, it'll be good to go.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 10, 2012)

Shoot it,if it don't go bang, throw it in your yard!!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 11, 2012)

fish30523 said:


> I have some black powder that is old does this stuff have an effective age? does it ignite slower with age just curious.


 
Not unless it is damp.. Black powder cannons have been known to sit loaded on ocean floor for decades.. be found, brought up, and shot.. some purposely-some accidentally... people have been killed with centuries old weapons thought to be unloaded...  Like Bernard said, try it, if it works use it, if not toss it on the lawn, it makes great fertilizer...


----------



## Desert Rat (Oct 11, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Like Bernard said, try it, if it works use it, if not toss it on the lawn, it makes great fertilizer...



Yep, makes the grass shoot right up.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 11, 2012)

Desert Rat said:


> Yep, makes the grass shoot right up.


 
Well it ought to.. since it is essentially fertilizer in ingredients.


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 24, 2012)

Talked to a buddy yesterday who was at a public range about a week or two ago and there was a guy next to him trying to zero an encore without much luck.  After he left my buddy was changing his target and found a pyrodex pellet laying on the ground about 30 yards in front of where the tc guy was shooting.  It was charred some but still intact with the hole through it.   Keep your powder dry


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 24, 2012)

> After he left my buddy was changing his target and found a pyrodex pellet laying on the ground about 30 yards in front of where the tc guy was shooting.



The pellet was probably loaded backwards.  They have a black powder igniter on one end.  Load them backwards and sometimes they won't work.


----------

